# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Nueva presa en albacete

## Juan 1973

Hola quiero saber información sobre una nueva presa en el sur de Albacete,
¿¿??   localidad y sitio donde esta, tamaño, función, construcciòn instalaciones, etc...  Saludos y Gracias.

----------


## Luján

> Hola quiero saber información sobre una nueva presa en el sur de Albacete,
> ¿¿??   localidad y sitio donde esta, tamaño, función, construcciòn instalaciones, etc...  Saludos y Gracias.



Hola Juan, ya te he respondido al primer mensaje que dejaste en el hilo Sierra de Cazorla

Te copio la respuesta:




> Hola, salió  hace un mes convocatoria para mantenedor de una nueva presa en el sur  de Albacete por parte de Infraestructuras de Aguas de Castilla-La  Mancha. Me gustaria que alguien me digera en que localidad y donde esta  esa presa y me informaran al respecto. Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## Salut

La semana pasada estuve visitando las obras de la presa de Zapateros. No parece que vaya a ser muy grande (< 1 hm3), por lo que el destrozo ambiental es aceptable... supongo que la construirán para regadíos en la zona de Salobre, cuna de nuestro presidentísimo del Congreso D. José Bono.

----------


## perdiguera

> La semana pasada estuve visitando las obras de la presa de Zapateros. No parece que vaya a ser muy grande (< 1 hm3), por lo que el destrozo ambiental es aceptable... supongo que la construirán para regadíos en la zona de Salobre, cuna de nuestro presidentísimo del Congreso D. José Bono.



¿Y las fotos? ¿o no hiciste?

----------


## Salut

Hice con la camara de un amigo... me las tiene que pasar todavia. También me tiene que pasar las de la presa de Siles de hace varios meses, y de algunas excursiones más U_u

Bueno, veremos si las puedo colgar pronto...

----------


## jestop

Pues en octubre del 2012 estuve por allí y estaba recién terminada la presa. Os adjunto un par de fotos que hice. Ahora tiene que estar casi llena...
Un saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

Hola, me gustaria subir unas fotos que tengo de la presa de zapateros. ¿ Puedo hacerlo por wasab? decirme como.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Hola, me gustaria subir unas fotos que tengo de la presa de zapateros. ¿ Puedo hacerlo por wasab? decirme como.
> Un saludo.


No, por whatsapp, no.

Pero sí puedes hacerlo a través del mismo editor de mensajes del foro, con el que has escrito este mensaje.

----------


## No Registrado

Estoy con el ordenador, las fotos las tengo en el movil, no se como subirlas, mañana intentare mi hijo me las pase al ordenador y me pongo en contacto y lo intentaré.

----------


## lucaseleeme

ya estoy aui registrado , he creado un album y ahora voy a intentar subirlas aqui. Acepto consejos.

----------

